# Hacer 2.0 3 vias (10+6.5+ vifa ring radiator) o 2.1 (2x 6.5 + vifa y sub 10/12)



## DAMIAN96DIY (Feb 9, 2018)

*H*ola gente*,* cómo dice el título tengo un gran dilema, si un sistema 2.0 3 vias o 2.1 2 vias + sub, primero les cuento un poco el sistema actual. 
Tengo dos columnas con doble woofer 6.5" b-6l gb-audio (argentino) + tweeter vifa ring radiator xt25sc90 04 los tengo con un divisor 2 vías "regulares" los que compras en todos lados , se que estoy haciendo mal, pero estuve dedicándole tiempo a otras cosas y lo deje colgado, las cajas son linea de transmisión  o mas simple t-line, la sintonia es 35.5hz (fs del woofer), tienen muchos grabes y responden bastante bajo para ser tan solo woofers de 6.5" diría que su f3 es de 36hz, no conozco algún programa que te de su respuesta en frecuencia como las bass reflex band pass, etc. 

Cuestión aparte de que nunca hice los divisores a medida de las cajas, quisiera llegar por debajo de 36hz, pasada esta frecuencia cae muy abrupta la respuesta y no me queda otra  que cambiar el sistema o poner un subwoofer para lograrlo. Estaba pensando en dejar las columnas con su respectivo divisor (2.5 vías 2500hz 3er orden y 300hz 3er orden) y un sub activo de 10" o 12" mi idea es comprarlo por madiesound o parts extpress. pero también me gusta mucho la idea de hacer un tres vías, poner 2 10" + 6.5" gb-audio y el tweet vifa. mi meta es lograr un f3 minino de 28hz, y el sonido mas limpio posible dedicado a todo tipo de música, escucho muy variado.

Vi la marca scan speak o peerless y dayton, que me recomiendan hacer 2.0 3 vías o las columas 2.5 vías mas el sub?
*H*aría todo yo y por tema de lugar no pasa nada.
*M*uchas gracias a todos y saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 9, 2018)

Damian: 
Por lo que planteas , dado tu amor por los subgraves ( que son lindos ) , mas que 3 vias yo haria un 2.1 .
De esa forma podes buscar un buen parlante como para llevarlo a la respuesta que queres... Esto tiene el precio que vas a tener que cortar los midbass en no mucho mas que 100Hz ..
En pasivo es por demas de engorroso y caro , varios kg de cobre y honorarios de kinesiologo para bobinar tanto cobre .
Si lees un poco la literatura que ha publicado generosamente el Dr.Zoidberg ( y que en parte he puesto en practica ) , con un buen parlante robusto de 12" podes llegar a frecuencias muy bajas aplicando la transformación de Linkwitz . Eso si , tiene que ser ROBUSTO y la caja tambien .
Tambien podes leer experimentos que hemos hecho con parlantes Pro de 18 ( juanfilas ) o con subs de auto ( cyberlarva y yo ) ... 
Eso por supuesto es sobre un 2.1 REAL , no "bass reinforcement" como se usa habitualmente , vas a tener que hacer un poco de electronica , estan todos los circuitos y PCB publicados .
Vas a ver que lindo que andan tus 6,5" cuando los releves de reproducir graves !
Suerte , anda publicando lo que hagas .


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Feb 9, 2018)

*H*ola *A*ntonio, vi ambos post muy por arriba, sin tiempo para leerlos completos, los del *D*r.*Z*oiberg y el de *J*uan *F*ilas*, *vi el doble 18" isobárico! lo que si quiero entender muy bien es el tema de *L*inkwitz, porq*ue* por ese lado no la cacho mucho.

*E*l tema divisores también es otro tema que me desfavorece, pero no tendría problema en comprar todo y hacerlo, amo hacer las cosas yo mismo, así que 0 drama. 
*E*l tema caja no te hagas drama que me crié clavando clavos en la carpintería y desde los 17, tengo 21, que laburo de eso, no tendremos el mejor taller con mi viejo, pero tenemos mas que lo suficiente. ahora volviendo al tema 2.1. pensé en usar un solo sub de 10" o 12", ya que nunca fui fan de los 15" por su "lentitud" nunca va a ser tan veloz que un 10" o 12", así que hasta 12" llego.

*P*ero tengo otro tema con las columnas*,* genero la presión de 8 woofers de 6.5", no de 4, ese es el beneficio de las cajas t-line, el tema seria si un solo sub de 10" generara mucha mas presión que los 4 6.5" en t-line. realmente es muy grande la presión que meten sin un sub. *,* mi duda seria si con un solo 10" o 12" generare unos cuantos db mas, unos 10db seria mi idea, me gustaría el doble de presión a mis oídos. 

*A*hora pensé en un solo *D*ayton rss265hf -4 10 bien potenciado, o sino hacer un 2.0 con dos subs y listo! no andaría sumando otro amp*lificador* y me dedicaría a comprar un mejor amp*lificador* stereo, y un divisor 3 vías, ojal*á *pudiera comprar un dsp pero es algo que se me va del presupuesto. realmente no es muy alto, por eso mismo hago yo las cosas!. 
*¿ Q*ue dice *A*ntonio, voy por el 2.0 con doble sub o uno solo bien amplificado y listo? 
*M*uchas gracias por su respuesta!


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 11, 2018)

Tenes que plantearte bien que queres ! 
En esto se da que hay distintas tendencias y ninguna es "perfecta" , en la ingeniería constante adopción de soluciones de compromiso . Asi tambien , como somos "humanos" , si bien un poco menos que el resto , vas a encontrar defensores acerrimos de una u otra .
Con esto me refiero a los horns, t-line , bass reflex y cajas selladas , a los que se aplica perfectamente lo que digo arriba .... .
Hay enorme cantidad de notas aqui en el foro y en la web sobre unas y otras y a veces confunde un poco .

Respecto a las dos primeras , son tentadoras , he leido bastante y son lo mejor si buscas RENDIMIENTO , cosa que ahora esta perfectamente solucionado con las etapas clase D , que te dan potencias de 1000w sin problemas . Pero de lo que he leido , NO hay herramientas para diseño correcto , tienen montones de inconvenientes para lograr una respuesta adecuada .

En cuanto a las otras , estan perfectamente estudiadas y es posible calcularlas con precisión , hay software que te permite hacerlo .

Respecto de la "velocidad" , te sugiero que leas un poco mas , no es atribuible al tamaño del parlante sino que es un mal adjetivo para referirse a la "trascient response" , en la cual ganan LAS CAJAS SELLADAS ! Jamas lei que tuviera que ver con el parlante , si bien es obvio que a mas grande , menor es la respuesta en frecuencias altas . 

En estos ultimos años he armado varios juegos de cajas , mayoria Bass Reflex y me han dado muy buen resultado . Ultimamente me he volcado a las cajas selladas , que tienen MUCHAS CONTRAS y bajo rendimento entre ellas , ademas de ser exigentes con el parlante y solidez de caja. 
Pero eligiendo correctamente , son las que podes lograr la mayor respuesta en frecuencia EN ALTA FIDELIDAD . 
Como dije al principio , depende lo que busques , la disyuntiva es calidad-rendimiento .

Si como decis tenes madera a mano , podes hacer un horn de 3m de altura y lograr 100dB con 1 W de potencia ...
O una caja sellada que te va a "devorar" 100W facilmente en un cubito de 40x40x40 .

Por que entonces algunos hacemos esta ultima?? .... 
A) Porque estamos locos !!
B) Porque tenemos mejor control y calidad.

En mis ultimos experimentos , compre un parlante de auto , un Clarion 12" . Caro pero no tanto.
Al principio lo armé en caja reflex de 50 lts . El rendimiento era TREMENDO ! y funcionaba hasta 30Hz !!
Pero las mediciones no me gustaban , asi que ahora esta en una caja sellada de 30lts con un rendimiento mucho menor pero mucho mas agradable la respuesta .
Tengo las placas hechas para la Transformacion de Linkwitz , pero recien ahora consigo los integrados y cuando en mi taller la temperatura baje de 60º me pondre a hacerla.

Espero haberte confundido lo suficiente.


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Feb 12, 2018)

*J*ajajajaj, si me confundiste lo suficiente la verdad! *E*xacto en cuanto a las horn y t-line no conozco ningún programa que las calcule como corresponde, es al tan tan por decir de una forma, por lo que tenia entendido, al ser mayor el cono el "retroceso" podría ser mas "lento". pero evidente mente es una mala enseñanza que me han dado en el car audio, que siempre me han dicho, "10" = SQ" + de 10" baja la "precisión"  salvo excepciones ejemplo, w7 jl audio 13". 

*N*o soy técnico pero trato de explicarme al menos ajajaj  
*E*ntonces dejando de lado mi confucion podría hacer cualquier tipo de sistema mas o menos, siempre y cuando este dentro de mis requisitos digamos ajaja. 
*A*hora lo que quiero yo es la mayor calidad posible y no gastar una locura de plata. caja selladas no esta en mi pensamiento usarla, justamente pierde muchos db. ganare caldiad pero realmente prefieron ganar frecuencias bajas con la bass reflex, una band pass tambien posdria ser. hasta dos para hacerlas 2.0 bien cojudito, tengo muchas cosas pensadas, pero nada definido. 

*Y* tengo otro gran problema*,* la habitación, en los dos tipos de cajas, bass reflex f3 44hz y la t-line, el pico es 40hz, creo que el cabin gain es esa frecuencia*, *hoy mismo probé un sub de auto con un f3 en 27 28hz para ver que pasaba, si al menos podía pegar en 30hz con fuerza o ni llegar a eso, dicho y echo, no suena nada en 30hz, muere mal, podría decir que pasa lo mismo que con la t-line, pico en 40hz y al oído puedo decir que pega hasta 35hz, menos ya es muy notoria la perdida de spl. 

*A*l aire libre la t-line, responde desde los 35hz igual que a 40hz o 50hz. y ni hablar si las llevo al living/comedor de 10m x 3.5m mas o menos. hasta 30hz respondes joya! 
*A*hora el tema va por otro lado, cómo hago para poder sonar 25hz en esta habitación, (3.8m x 3.2m) acustizo todo y con eso lo soluciono? *E*s un billete que no pensaba gastar, pero si no queda otra tengo que empezar por eso, antes que cambiar todo el sistema. que opina antonio?

*D*isculpe mi falta de conocimientos, trato de hacer lo mejor posible con el conocimiento que fui adquiriendo de la lectura y de personas que se dedican al car audio SQ. 
*Y*a me dan queda una materia para titulo secundario y me mando a estudiar a la facu a full. *M*uchas gracias por todo!


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Feb 13, 2018)

*L*eí todos los post del dr zoidberg sobre el sub. está a un nivel técnico y electrónico que ya se va de mis manos, no por eso no lo haría, podría mandarlo a calcular para mi sub o subs, yo podría armarlo todo tranquilamente, pero sin saber exacto que estoy haciendo. pero sera esta la solución? *P*or lo que leo, no se si seria mi mejor solución, ya que mi problema no es el volumen de caja y el subwoofer como le pasaba al dr zoidberg, al contrario, puedo usar 300 litros para un solo sub o mas y con el dayton que estoy viendo logro un f3 21hz sin problemas y con una respuestas super plana o hasta puedo hacer que tenga un bache de 2db a 3db en los 40hz. no*_*se la verdad que hacer, pensé que el filtro seria ideal, pero no se si es lo mejor, ya que no tiene este problema que al parecer hay en esta habitación. 

*O*tro tema ser*í*a que no*_*se cuanto terminare gastando en hacer esta transformación de *L*inkwitz. 
*E*n la acustizaci*ó*n mas o menos gastar*é* al menos unos 10 mil pesos, con esa plata tapo toda el area de las paredes de mi habitación con lana de roca de 50mm 40kg/m3 y puedo hacer trampas de grabes en las esquinas, pero tampoco se si esta sera la solución total. es una l*á*stima porq*ue* con esa plata tendría que comprar los woofers y no lana de roca y mdf para acustizar la habitación, cosa que para lograr mejor sonido lo tendría que hacer de todas formas, pero es como el ultimo paso que quería hacer, primero pensaba en tener un buen sistema bien definido y luego pasar a la acutizaci*ó*n. 
*M*uchas gracias *A*ntonio, disculpe si lo mareo, soy muy malo explicándome viene de familia! ajajjaja saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Pero de lo que he leido , NO hay herramientas para diseño correcto , tienen montones de inconvenientes para lograr una respuesta adecuada .


Eso no es taaaan así. Existe el software *HornResp* que permite evaluar el diseño de horns y acá hay una suerte de tutorial en video para un caso particular:






El asunto es que el diseño sigue siendo cosa de algunos gurúes maharaji, de los cuales podes buscar en *DIYAudio* donde uno es un tal Patrick Bateman. Buscalo ahí por que tiene varios posts sobre diseño de horns.

Para volver al tema de los baffles, hay que entender una cosa: las cajas bass-reflex solo sirven para los woofers y subwoofers, por que los medios y los tweeters van siempre en caja sellada. Que vos comentes que llegás a 30Hz con una bass-reflex no dice absolutamente nada! No sabemos como es el retardo de grupo, no sabemos como es el enlace con los medios, no conocemos cual es la posición en la sala, no tenemos ninguna medición que hayas hecho (si... acá también se mide... y mucho)... en fin.. te creemos por que lo decís, pero prueba no hay ninguna.
Por otra parte, las cajas bass-reflex tienen un corte de 4º orden mientras que las selladas tienen un corte de 2º orden. Esto significa que la respuesta en baja frecuencia es "mas extensa" (llega a frecuencias menores) en las selladas que en las bass-reflex. Si el (sub)woofer no te permite llegar a la frecuencia que vos necesitás, podés usar un ampli de mas potencia y la LT para darle al parlante la forma que se te ocurra en la curva de respuesta... cosa que no podés hacer con una bass-reflex y menos con un horn o una línea-de-transmisión.

Como ya te dijo Antonio, construir un baffle implica un montón de compromisos, mucho de los cuales deben ser evaluados ANTES de comprar los parlantes y muchos otros durante el diseño y construcción. Esto no es cuestión de poner madera, cola y tornillos y hacer una caja bonita, por que los mas probable es que suene pal pomo. En resumen, fijate que es lo que querés (y antes alejate de los aprendices de brujo del car-audio), expresalo claramente y entonces - tal vez - podamos ayudarte a tratar de resolver tu problema.
.


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Feb 13, 2018)

*H*ola dr zoidberg. la verdad que no se que medir, dígame que medir y busco para aprender hacerlo, tengo un micrófono dinámico bien berreta, servirá eso? 
*A*hora el tamaño de la habitación lo eh dicho por ahí, es de 3.8 x 3.1m. la ubicación es la "ideal" según lo que leí, 60° para los parlantes al medio, alejados un poco de la pared, y el punto te escucha al 40% del largo. 
y la verdad que no estaría entendiendo el retardo del grupo y enlace con los medios, disculpe mi ignorancia, le aseguro que desde ahora me alejo del car audio para aprender aquí y luego implementarlo en casa y car audio.

*A*hora como plantear lo que pasa es difícil para mi con palabras técnicas y cosas así. *R*ealmente mejor que antes no puedo expresarme, tengo un pico en 40hz, luego de eso muere todo woofer o sub que se utilice y cualquier tipo de caja. que quiero lograr, quiero un sistema de la mejor calidad posible a mi bolsillo, pero que suene a 25hz. eso seria a simples palabras lo que quiero, ahora es otra cosa lograrlo, y como lograrlo!
*M*uchas gracias por su respuesta, luego miro ese programa para las horn. y usted dice que son difíciles de hacer? *S*i es por ese lado le aseguro que teniendo herramientas, un buen plano (sketchup o cad) y un poquito de mano, se hacen maravillas!

*M*uchas gracias y saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 14, 2018)

Me temo que cada vez estas mas confundido y no estas entendiendo nada.
Para llegar a la respuesta que queres no te queda otra que estudiar bastante .
Obtener 5Hz mas bajo a esas frecuencias requiere de estudio , mediciones , electronica etc, etc....
Por otra parte , no hay mucha musica debajo de los 40Hz , solo efectos especiales y depende de la grabación que escuches , si son mp3 de baja calidad, OLVIDALO .
Si aun asi queres la "patada" de los subgraves , y es lo que te importa , insisto que evalues los sub de auto , tienen eso que queres y en general andan bien con una caja bien chiquita .
O sino un 15 o 18" .
Lo podes agregar a lo que tenes , pero tambien vas a tener que caer en la electronica , hay que hacer un circuito de "Bass reinforcement" que generalmente es un filtro de 12dB/octava de frecuencia variable .

PD: Implementar la LT no es tan dificil y menos aun caro ... Necesitas unas mediciones y algo de maña para lograr valores de C y R que no son standard .
Pero te daras cuenta que todo pasa por mediciones, calculos y ayuda con la electronica .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2018)

DAMIAN96DIY dijo:


> ahora el tamaño de la habitación lo eh dicho por ahí, es de 3.8 x 3.1m. la ubicación es la "ideal" según lo que leí, 60° para los parlantes al medio, alejados un poco de la pared, y el punto te escucha al 40% del largo.
> ...
> ...
> ...ahora como plantear lo que pasa es difícil para mi con palabras técnicas  y cosas así. realmente mejor que antes no puedo expresarme, tengo un  pico en 40hz, luego de eso muere todo woofer o sub que se utilice y  cualquier tipo de caja. que quiero lograr, quiero un sistema de la mejor  calidad posible a mi bolsillo, pero que suene a 25hz. eso seria a  simples palabras lo que quiero, ahora es otra cosa lograrlo, y como  lograrlo!


Mirá, en tu sala no tenés ningun problema por debajo de los 45Hz:



A los picos rojos no les des mucha bola por que los 3 mts de alto de tu sala es un invento mío (por que no lo especificaste), así que a 40Hz y menos estás escuchando lo que en verdad está grabado (que es poco y nada como te dijo Antonio), y por encima tenés una parva de refuerzos que habría que ver como atenuar.

Claro que esto es solo referido a modos resonantes, pero no sabemos nada del tiempo de reveberación y otros parámetros que tal vez haya que corregir... o nó...  

Sin saber la respuesta del (sub)woofer, la f3, el orden, el ajuste, etc, etc,etc.... es poco lo que puede decirse.


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Feb 14, 2018)

*R*ealmente no tengo problema en sentarme a estudiar, esto es lo que me gusta, el tema que buscar en el foro por sus palabras est*á* dif*í*cil. *E*l lt electrónicamente no lo entendí, pero si como funciona, no tengo drama en aprender a calcularlo y entenderlo, en cuanto tenga un tiempo voy a leer todo lo que pueda para aprender a calcularlo, no se si habrá mas post referidos a ese filtro en el foro, luego lo busco. 
En cuanto a los par*á*metros ac*á* *v*an los del woofer:

Fs	35,82	Hz
Qms	1,9336	
Qes	0,3520	
Qts	0,2978	
Bl	9,06	Tm
Rms	2,373	Kg/s
Mms	20,4	g
Cms	0,9694	mm/N
D	12,8	cm
S	0,014	m²
Vas	26,6	l
eff	88

*D*el tweeter :

Fs 824 HzDC
Re 3.13 ohms
Le 0.01 mH
Qms 7.17
Qes 1.07 
Qts 0.93

*A*hora en cuanto a la reverberación que usted dice, hay algún post especifico en el cual se hable de él? *P*or ahí entiendo a lo que se refiere de otra forma mas ordinaria de decirlo, porque lo poco que se, aprendi sin palabras técnicas o casi nada.
*E*n cuanto al f3 imagino que se refiere al que logro dentro de la habitacion no?* Q*ue programa me recomiendan para medirlo con el microfono que tengo?
*E*n cuanto al orden imagino que habla de los cortes? *S*i es eso el corte esta mal echo, ya que est*á* con un crossover "estándar" supuestamente cruce en 3000hz 2do *ó*rden para ambos. en este tema quería ver esto también, que corte me recomendaban, pero primero iba ver como quedaba planteado el sistema y que soluciones ten*í*a. 
*D*isculpen mi ignorancia, quisiera saber todo de una, pero es imposible. *M*uchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2018)

DAMIAN96DIY dijo:


> realmente no tengo problema en sentarme a estudiar, esto es lo que me gusta, el tema que buscar en el foro por sus palabras esta dificil. el lt electrónicamente no lo entendí, pero si como funciona, no tengo drama en aprender a calcularlo y entenderlo, en cuanto tenga un tiempo voy a leer todo lo que pueda para aprender a calcularlo, no se si habrá mas post referidos a ese filtro en el foro, luego lo busco.
> en cuanto a los parametros aca ban los del woofer
> Fs    35,82    Hz
> Qms    1,9336
> ...


Por lo pronto, aprendé a cargar los parámetros en el WinISD y aprendé a elegir la caja mas conveniente basándote en los resultados del software. Mucha gente puede ayudarte a analizar los gráficos si no la tenés muy clara, que es lo normal en quienes recién comienzan o no tienen formación suficiente.
En cuanto a la Transformación de Linkwitz, *hay un tema específico que yo creé* donde tenés los PCB, la discusión del diseño, el software para calcular resistencias en paralelo (salen valores muuuuuy raros que no son comerciales) y hay varias referencias que podés leer... con paciencia y con saliva, como el elefantito...



DAMIAN96DIY dijo:


> ahora en cuanto a la reverberación que usted dice, hay algún post especifico en el cual se hable de él? por ahí entiendo a lo que se refiere de otra forma mas ordinaria de decirlo, porque lo poco que se, aprendi sin palabras técnicas o casi nada.


Acá no hemos hablado mucho de "acustización" por que es un trabajo que requiere modificaciones de un entorno de vivienda, probablemente compartida con otras personas, y modificar eso es  mas bien problemático si no contás con el acuerdo de quienes viven ahí.
Hay un hilo de* juanfilas que muestra la acustización de su living* hecho por un profesional amigo que la descula mal! y cuando lo veas no vas a poder creer el trabajo que llevó y lo hermoso que quedó. Pero claro, eso es un control total sobre las propiedades acústicas de una sala.... cosa que poca gente puede encarar de esa forma. Mirá el link para que te hagas una idea de un trabajo serio.
Por otra parte, debes ser consciente que la influencia de la sala se manifiesta en particular a muy bajas frecuencias, y que antes de meter mano a tapar la paredes con cosas raras hay que analizar y medir un poco, por que - tal vez - no sea taaaan necesario meter mano en ese nivel y tan solo usando REW puedas ecualizar la respuesta de la sala usando la PC y poco de software.
De todas formas, esto es para cuando tengas listo lo demás.



DAMIAN96DIY dijo:


> en cuanto al f3 imagino que se refiere al que logro dentro de la habitacion no? que programa me recomiendan para medirlo con el microfono que tengo?
> en cuanto al orden imagino que habla de los cortes? si es eso el corte esta mal echo, ya que esta con un crossover "estándar" supuestamente cruce en 3000hz 2do orden para ambos. en este tema quería ver esto también, que corte me recomendaban, pero primero iba ver como quedaba planteado el sistema y que soluciones tenia.


Por ahora, olvidate por un rato de la sala y concentrate en lograr la respuesta "correcta" de los baffles, por que estos deben sonar bien en CUALQUIER parte y no solo en tu sala. Hacer esto implica medir y calcular el xover y tirar a la basura ese genérico que has estado usando (o nó...). Acá hay varios que pueden ayudarte a diseñar un xover pasivo de buena performance que explote lo mejor de tus parlantes. Cuando ya no alcance con eso, podés meter filtros activos (de los cuales hay muchos en el foro), pero si llegás a eso vas a necesitar saber muy bien que buscás hacer.


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Feb 14, 2018)

*D*r *Z*oidberg le comento, se usar el *W*inisd y un poco el bass box pro que esta mas completito aunque no sepa usar todo y es mas fácil a la hora de cargar parámetros ajaja  . *A*hora se como usarlo y buscar una caja que tenga una respuesta extendida en bajas frecuencias, con el sub *D*ayton que tengo en mente logro un excelente f3 de 23hz (bass reflex) con una respuesta bien plana, de acá que este bien calculada no lo se, al menos veo la respuesta en frecuencia   puedo subir las fotos mañana. *A*hora si uso el filtro tl va caja sellada por lo que usted *h*a dicho. 

*M*añana leeré lo de la transformaci*ó*n *L*inkwitz para entenderla y ver si la puedo calcular! *E*n cuanto a la sala por ahora la descarto. *S*i ya había visto el pedazo de laburo que tiene echa esa casa! *L*ocura, pero echo todo desde 0 y por sobre todo tiempo conocimiento y $$$.
con los filtros si los aprendo a calcular ya esta, no me *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico*]  mas y puedo comprar todo sin *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico*] y preguntarle a nadie. ya uno activo me parece otro cosa, siempre pen*sé* en compralo *h*echo, nunca hacerlo  habría que ver primero como calcularlo, porq*ue* el tema de armarlo es lo de menos y lo que mas me gusta y maña me doy. *V*oy a ver *é*stas dos primeras cosas, filtro tl y filtros pasivos. *M*añana con paciencia y con tiempo aprendo. muchas gracias y espero a ver que me dicen con el tema de la respuesta de los *D*ayton. *S*aludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 15, 2018)

El filtro activo es mas facil de lo que crees ! ( lo mismo que la LT ) ... son plaquitas sencillas . Solo tenes que tener un poco de "maña" con la electronica . De los calculos , olvidate , hay un programita por ahi que te da todo lo que necesitas .
http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Sep 7, 2018)

Hola gente, luego de unos meses de vagancia me puse las pilas con los crossover de nuevo. tengo unas dudas, primero planteo los componentes y lo que pasa. 
 2 woofer gb audio b6l + tweeter vifa xt25sc90-04.  Los woofers están en caja Transmisión lineal, la ganancia es de los woofers al estar en el mismo recinto ganan +3db y al estar en t-line otros +3db (esa seria la teoría) el tweet es 2db mas sensible, pero con las ganancias de los woofer el tweet queda atenuado y tendría que atenuar los woofer, cosa que no me gusta por que las resistencias son de muchos watts y no se si las voy a conseguir, pero dudo que tenga otra opción. Otra cosa que pasa es que los sub grabes y grabes están un poquito atenuados a comparación de los grabes, imagino que esto es por la t-line. No tengo ningún micrófono para medir, para decir esto, me baso en la ecualización del foobar que hoy uso para que suenen "bien"  
Quiero hacer el microfono casero que encontré en un post y no logro encontrarlo nuevamente, lo e buscado de muchas formas y no hay caso, si alguien me lo facilita le agradecería mucho. y una cosa mas respecto a esto, es mejor este micrófono casero que decía tener un error de -+4db o alguno barato bien común sirve? sino también podría probar los condencer usb que se venden a un precio mas accesible, aunque mas barato que el casero dudo que aya. 
si hago el micrófono empiezo a medir ya mismo, y podría usas los programas de Juanfilas para el calculo de los filtros. obviamente quisiera el micrófono behringer ecm8000 para acercarme a la realidad y medir como se debe, pero es una gasto que no me puedo dar en estos momentos, ya que también necesito una placa con phanton (vi también que se puede hacer un phanton casero, pero no se si la placa ayuda al mic a obtener una respuesta mas plana).  
Mi idea era mandar a hacer un cross de 2.5 vías en su momento, pero me puse las pilas y entre a leer sobre filtros. llegue a la conclusión que quiero hacerlo lo mejor posible y para eso tengo que minimamente medir las respuestas de cada componente. 
Mi idea ahora es hacer un dos vías y probar, empezar a de a poco, ya que voy a hacer las bobinas nucleo de aire por primera vez y un filtro desde 0 por primera vez. así que un dos vías para iniciar y ver que puedo lograr, si quedo inconforme o la respuesta es muy irregular, me mando con el 2.5 vías. 
Sabiendo toda esta historieta, disculpen lo extenso, el filtro lo pensé de esta forma: al principio probar sin atenuar, si veo que el tweet se queda corto atenuó los woofer, filtro l-pad y listo. los cortes los pensé así, mid 1200hz 2do orden buterworth y tweeter 2200hz 3er orden, cruce en 1800hz a -6db esto esta mal? lo hable con gabriel de gb audio y me dijo que estaba bien hacer el cruce a -6db. otra cosa es el fs del tweet, 825hz, leí que debería ser 2 octavas mas alta, que me daría 3300hz, muy alto para los woofer de gabriel, ahora esa teoría no se si es con un filtro de primer orden o de segundo orden, pero lei que juanfilas recomendó cortar a 12db/oct un tweet de fs 1100hz, así que deduzco que va a estar bien la distorsión del tweet y no va a tener ningún pico por el fs con el filtro de 18db/oct, no es así?  
Ahora tengo varias dudas, una son las fases, el filtro de 3er orde hace un desfase de 180 grados según pcpfiles, y el de 2do orden butterwoth también genera un desfase de 180 grados según pcpfiles, entonces entre los 180 del tweet y 180 del woofer no quedarían en 0° o 360°? esto es lo que mas me confunde de los filtros, las fases!!
Y otra duda con respecto a la bobina, la calcule en esta pagina Multi-layer coil inductance calculator y la duda esta en el grosor del alambre de cobre y que alambre de cobre usar, creo que tiene que ser esmaltado no? y en cuanto al grosor del alambre, creo que influye solo en la potencia que se va a aguantar el filtro y en la resistencia de la misma no?. Las bobinas me dieron de 0.217mh y de 0.75mh para los filtros y las calcule a 14 awg para copiar a las bobinas solen, y haciendo las del mismo tamaño y grosor,  el calculador dice tener la misma rdc que las solen. 

Dejo los parametros de los fabricantes, (otra cosa que voy a hacer es el cable de juanfilas para medir parametros, lo del mic y esto lo compraría esta semana y seguro que el alambre de cobre para las bobinas)

Tweeter xt25sc90-04
Impedanc  4 ohms
Power Handling (RMS)100 Watts
Frequency Response 1,600 to 40,000 Hz
Sensitivity 90.14 dB 1W/1m
Resonant Frequency (Fs) 824 Hz
DC Resistance (Re) 3.13 ohms
Voice Coil Inductance (Le) 0.01 mH
Mechanical Q (Qms) 7.17
Electromagnetic Q (Qes) 1.07
Total Q (Qts) 0.93

Woofers gb audio b-6l 
Fs35,82Hz
Qms1,9336
Qes0,3520
Qts0,2978
Bl9,06Tm
Rms2,373Kg/s
Mms20,4g
Cms0,9694mm
D12,8cm
S0,014m
Vas26,6l
eff88

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 7, 2018)

Por lo que mencionas , seria excelente en tu caso hacer bi-amplificación con crossover activo . Se acaba el problema de diferencias de rendimiento !
Ni hablar las otras ventajas .
Respecto a microfono , un electret comun es bastante bueno generalmente . En alguna parte publique comparativo de uno que tenia con el Behringer y era minimo para lo que se necesita .
Si queres hacer un cross como se debe , tenes que medir cada parlante y obtener los archivos FRD y ZMA . Despues ingresarlos en los programas de simulacion ( llamese LSPcad o la planilla excel que uso yo que publique varias veces ) .
Todo lo otro son aproximaciones .... 
Los cortes tenes que definirlos una vez que tengas las mediciones de ambos parlantes ... ver cuando el woofer empieza a hacer pavadas y desde cuando el tweeter funciona bien ( suele ser al menos el doble de Fs )


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Sep 7, 2018)

Si vi el tema del xo activo y me gusto mucho, no parece muy difícil de armar. Igualmente es un tema porque lo quiero hacer, pero tambien quiero ganar experiencia con los pasivos, no mandarme de cabeza a un activo y "hacerla fácil", quiero tener los mismos dolores de cabeza como todos ustedes hasta que quede plano lo mejor que pueda con lo que tengo.
Estuve buscando a lo loco en mercadolibre y demás un micrófono electret y no hay casi nada y los que hay son algo salados, rondan los 2000 tranquilamente y mucho mas. ahora quisiera hacer yo el microfono pero no encuentro ese post para hacerlo, tan solo encuentro este Fabricar microfonos Profesionales de ambiente con capsula electret que arma un mic, pero no es el mismo que vi yo, el que vi yo lo armaba netamente para medición y no sonido ambiental como en este post. aparte si o si tengo que usar una alimentación 48v para los mic electret? voy a tener que hacer la fuente no es así? yo que me quería ir a comprar ahora el micrófono y empezar con el ARTA pero no va a ser posible 
Casi me olvido, este es el post donde compara los mic antonio? Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas 
Si hago el mic puedo llegar a conseguir a un conocido con un behringuer o dbx para comprar y calibrar, cosa que luego voy a leer para ver como calibrarlo. 
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 7, 2018)

Yo armé el circuito de linkwitz con el electret que el recomienda y me da muy buenas mediciones
System Test


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Sep 11, 2018)

Bueno ya estoy en campaña de comprar todo para el mic electet de linkwitz! gracias agustín pude entender todo el circuito . pregunta, podre hacer el circuito sin pcb? 
Ahora estaba viendo que puedo hacer un pre amp con el mismo opa2134 que tengo que usar para el mic, o con el tl071 que Agustinw me dio como segunda opción para el mic, hay una diferencia en precios pero no importaría siempre y cuando digan que vale la pena el gasto por la calidad del mic y del pre amp. La potencia la tengo directa a la pc y mete mucho ruido, si o si tiene que haber música o algo para no escucharla. El objetivo principal en si es mejorar el sonido que le llega a la pote, mi idea en su momento fue un dac, pero el precio de un dac armado es elevado.  No se si el pre amp me sirve exactamente para esto o es el dac lo que necesito. Espero sus recomendaciones muchas gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 12, 2018)

Que tipo de ruido mete la PC? ... debes distinguir si es zumbido por falta de masa ( 100Hz) o es ruido "digital" ...
En ambos casos un pre no te va a ayudar mucho .
Una opcion es probar con una placa de sonido externa para aislar el problema. Hay casos que se soluciona y otros que no .
Tambien el ruido puede venir que al no tener sonido la placa quede en un estado "desconectado" y por eso se cuela ruido.
No soy muy experto en estos temas , aqui hay gente que sabe mucho mas ....


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 12, 2018)

También habría que ver que el volumen de la pc lo tengas siempre en máximo y controles el volumen desde la potencia.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 12, 2018)

Lo ideal para evitar esos ruidos es colocar una puesta a tierra a la pc o lo usar una notebook a bateria, sin el cargador.


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Sep 12, 2018)

No tengo tierra en mi casa, hace mucho que mi viejo la saco. por lo que dices Antonioaa el ruido solamente tendría que rondar los 100hz? a mi me suenan muchas frecuencias! mas que nada es como si fuera una especie de 1000hz combinado con demás tonos que suben y bajan en frecuencia, y mas cuando cliqueo el mouse o lo muevo mientras cliqueo y en el momento hace mas ruido que nunca y cuando suelto sigue con su ruido normal, yo siempre pensé que era por baja tencion, aquí si nos llegan 200v es mucho, en mi casa (quilmes) siempre medí 180/190v mas o menos y cada que prende el motor del aire hay una baja de tensión y ahi es uno de los momentos que mas se nota el "zumbido" como cuando cliqueo el mouse! 
si pruebo conectar una maza a la toma de la pc y de la pote a donde puedo llegar a hacer tierra? porque estoy en un segundo piso, lejos de cualquier caño de metal, lo único cerca es la reja de la ventana (pintada) podría lijar una puntilla de la reja y probar, pero no podría ser definitivo, ya que no voy a poder bajar la persiana y no voy a poder cerrar bien la ventana, alguna idea? 
Ahora pensando creo tener un agujero por el cual entraba el cable coaxial para la tv y pasaba de un lado al otro por los ductos de electricidad y podría tirar la tierra desde el toma de la pc y potencia hasta el exterior, podría usar un equipo de aire acondicionado para hacer de maza???? o tiene que ser a la reja que no tiene ningún tipo de funcionamiento para que no meta ningún ruido? si es así puedo llegar a darle maza con una biga de hierro vieja que tengo por el patio (eso si tengo cagaso que le de una descarga a alguno de mis perros). Muchas gracias espero sus respuestas!! 
PD: agustinw, siempre al maximo la pc, a lo mucho en 90 de 100 por una cuestión que no se si la pc manda distorsión al 100%. saludos


----------



## sergiot (Sep 13, 2018)

Una PC si o si necesita tierra, no sé si tú problema puntual se soluciona por completo con la tierra, pero casi seguro que si, ese tipo de zumbido no es por falta de filtrado de línea. Lo que tenes que hacer es clavar una jabalina en la tierra más cercana a tu depto. Y subir el cable hasta tu depto. Podes ir a tu PC solamente o a la casa en general, la cual sería la forma correcta, lo otro que ayuda y mucho es poner la masa de la fuente de la potencia a tierra también, eso evita ruidos propios y externos, así son los equipos industriales que son generadores de ruido electrico o pudieran ser afectados por estos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2018)

No creo que sea problema de tierra ni masa ... por lo que dice es ruido digital .... Mi Hijo tiene una PC de alta gama y tiene el mismo problema . Ni siquiera se arregla poniendo placa externa ( lo hemos probado ) . En otra ocasion , la fuente de una notebook metia ruido , pero con placa externa se arreglo .  He consultado colegas y me han dicho que a veces se debe a la memoria , otras a la fuente ... No hay diagnostico claro .


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 13, 2018)

Esos sonidos son ruidos que se encuentran en los circuitos de la pc ya sea por lectura de HDD, picos de consumo de CPU, etc.
Es raro que esos ruidos te lleguen a la salida de linea de la placa de sonido. Esos ruidos los tenía cuando trataba de armar amplificadores alimentados por usb, el usb está lleno de ese ruido.
Cuando moves el mouse se oye un "riririririririri"


----------



## sergiot (Sep 13, 2018)

Yo toda la vida tuve conectada la pc a un equipo de audio y jamas tuve ruidos, eso si, tenia puesta a tierra mucha antes de todo eso porque el gabinete de la pc se electrifica por el filtro de la linea de 220v.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2018)

Justamente, no siempre pasa y el origen es incierto ....
Tampoco puedo explicar por donde se mete , aun con placa externa ....


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Sep 13, 2018)

exacto Agustin el "ririri" lo hace con la rueda de subir y bajar, o cuando lo muevo manteniendo un botón presionado. Es la pc porque pongo la pote con un celu directo y nadaaaa, silencio absoluto. 
Para la tierra si o si va una jabalina, tiene que ser de cobre no? podría ser un tubo de cobre de aire acondicionado o algo así? tengo un macetero en el patio, podría tirar un cable desde arriba a patio (un macetero que un poco de tierra no muy profundo, 30cm)
Si con placa de sonido seguía el ruido con un dac debe pasar igual Antonio? es un tema este ruido! 
ahora en cuanto a mejorar la calidad de sonido, el pre amp esta perfecto, los dac y placas reproducen 24-Bit/192kHz nose como sera el tema del pre, si son muy diferentes a un dac o no. muchas gracias y veremos que pasa al poner la masa con ese ruido insoportable que vengo aguantando hace bastante!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2018)

Si pones un pedazo de tubo de AA en una maceta no avanzas absolutamente nada. Si vas a hacerlo, hacelo bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2018)

No me mienta Dr. ! 

Si en un vaso pongo el mejor humus de lombriz Australiana , agua bi-destilada , fertilizante , y le clavo el "pluj" , no me diga que no tengo la mejor tierra !


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Sep 13, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg en estos días compro la jabalina y la mando a la tierra "mas abonada" para ver si me soluciona los ruidos. molestos!! muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2018)

Lo de Dosmetros es una joda por mi historico rechazo a los pitufos del hifi.
Quedate tranca, no es con vos el asunto


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Sep 13, 2018)

Yo me lo tome a pecho JAJAJAJA. Ya lo edito!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2018)

Si , fué un tema similar a éste y el Dr se había enojado , creo que hasta bromeábamos que en la maceta conectada la tierra de un equipo HiEnd , el Cannabis crecería mejor


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 14, 2018)

DAMIAN96DIY dijo:


> Si con placa de sonido seguía el ruido con un dac debe pasar igual Antonio? es un tema este ruido!
> ahora en cuanto a mejorar la calidad de sonido, el pre amp esta perfecto, los dac y placas reproducen 24-Bit/192kHz nose como sera el tema del pre, si son muy diferentes a un dac o no. muchas gracias y veremos que pasa al poner la masa con ese ruido insoportable que vengo aguantando hace bastante!


Una placa de sonido externa CONTIENE un DAC ... no me preguntes como se mete ruido excepto complejos problemas de EMI ...


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Sep 14, 2018)

Dosmetros me voy a tener que comprar un sistema "hiend" para mandarle la jabalina y que el cannabis crezca mejor!  
Lo trae claro pero de inferior calidad por lo que tengo entendido, siempre tiene mejor calidad un dac dedicado no es así? de todas formas cumple la misma función. mañana voy a comprar una jabalina si en la ferretería tienen joya, en un corralón tendrá de casualidad?, vamos a ver. Muchas gracias


----------



## aguirregus (Sep 24, 2018)

DAMIAN96DIY dijo:


> Bueno ya estoy en campaña de comprar todo para el mic electet de linkwitz! gracias agustín pude entender todo el circuito . pregunta, podre hacer el circuito sin pcb?
> Ahora estaba viendo que puedo hacer un pre amp con el mismo opa2134 que tengo que usar para el mic, o con el tl071 que Agustinw me dio como segunda opción para el mic, hay una diferencia en precios pero no importaría siempre y cuando digan que vale la pena el gasto por la calidad del mic y del pre amp. La potencia la tengo directa a la pc y mete mucho ruido, si o si tiene que haber música o algo para no escucharla. El objetivo principal en si es mejorar el sonido que le llega a la pote, mi idea en su momento fue un dac, pero el precio de un dac armado es elevado.  No se si el pre amp me sirve exactamente para esto o es el dac lo que necesito. Espero sus recomendaciones muchas gracias




Hola! a mi me pasaba algo similar y el problema era un "Ground Loop" o lazo de tierra.
Para saber si se trata de eso probá desconectar temporalmente el pin de tierra del enchufe de la PC o Notebook, lo podés hacer con un adaptador de 3 a 2 patas.
En mi caso el ruido desapareció por completo. Si comprobás que el problema es ese tendrías que usar un aislador de lazo de tierra o "Ground loop isolator", se consiguen fácil por internet.
Comentanos como te fue.
Saludos!
Gustavo


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola Aguirregus, una joya!! Todo el sonido, que creo que era digital, desapareció! ahora el único sonido que emite es uno constantemente, y es mas bien grabe, pero a comparación de antes, esto es otra cosa de todas formas, pero quiero solucionarlo bien. con la tierra decís que estaría bien? porque vi que hay muy pocos ground loop isolator en internet y la verdad que están fortuna para lo que son, y encontré de las marcas mas comerciales y embusteras que existen para audio car. Aparte sea la marca que sea tengo la duda de si baja la calidad del sonido o no le influye en nada al pasar por el ground loop?? . Con la puesta a tierra no se solucionaría del todo? muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2018)

Acá tenes un ground loop breaker: Power Supply for Power Amplifiers
La esquina inferior izquierda de la primera imagen.


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Sep 26, 2018)

Bueno gente recién hoy pude probar bien el mic, aun no medi nada pero mañana empiezo con la lectura para aprender a usar el ARTA. 
Tarde un poco en hacerlo por un par de temas, tarde en comprar todos los componentes, me salio a la primera luego de un cambio en los cables del mic  pero luego me paso algo rarisimo, se me partió la punta del mini plug que puse para el mic dentro de la pc, por suerte lo pude sacar pero en ese momento volví a conectar otro miniplug y probe la pc después del forcejeo para sacar la punta del miniplug y resulta que no andaba el mic, no salia nada de sonido, la pc reconocía que tenia un mic conectado pero nada. Hoy luego de unos cuantos días pude coordinar con un amigo y lo probé en su pc, anda joya el mic, vuelvo a casa con mucha desilusión por la entrada de mi  pc, pruebo de nuevo a ver si de casualidad andaba, y perfecto!!! nose como pero ahora anda lo mas de bien la entrada del mic y el mic ni hablar!!  así que ya tengo el mic y la pc andando perfectos! así que ya voy a tener una idea de si puedo usar las t-line para lograr un sonido bien plano, o si tengo que hacer el 2.5 vias, o volver al 2 vias en bass reflex y en el peor de los casos pensé en un 3 vías, t-line para uno de los  woofer cortado como sub en no mas de 90hz 100hz, y el otro woofer en bass reflex o sellada en su defecto, hay que ver que logro con cada cosa, la idea siempre es sonar lo mas plano posible y con un spl bastante alto  si no puedo evitar sentir una buena patada en la habitación, con las bass reflex también pegaban buena patada, pero la t-line es impresionante, muchos grabes para tan solo 4 wooofers de 6.5". Muchas gracias y saludos!!


----------



## aguirregus (Sep 27, 2018)

DAMIAN96DIY dijo:


> Hola Aguirregus, una joya!! Todo el sonido, que creo que era digital, desapareció! ahora el único sonido que emite es uno constantemente, y es mas bien grabe, pero a comparación de antes, esto es otra cosa de todas formas, pero quiero solucionarlo bien. con la tierra decís que estaría bien? porque vi que hay muy pocos ground loop isolator en internet y la verdad que están fortuna para lo que son, y encontré de las marcas mas comerciales y embusteras que existen para audio car. Aparte sea la marca que sea tengo la duda de si baja la calidad del sonido o no le influye en nada al pasar por el ground loop?? . Con la puesta a tierra no se solucionaría del todo? muchas gracias por todo.




Hola Damián, justamente el problema viene dado porque los equipos comparten la puesta a tierra, no pasa por ahí la solucion sino en romper ese lazo. Para no perder la puesta a tierra de ninguno de los equipos deberías usar el groud loop isolator que no es mas que un transfomador aislador.
La otra opción es dejar a uno de los equipos sin tierra, yo usé temporalmente una notebook así y no tuve problemas.
Saludos!
Gustavo


----------

